
Vook, Maker of Multimedia E-Books, Raises $2.5 Million - unignorant
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/19/vook-maker-of-multimedia-e-books-raises-2-5-million/?ref=technology
======
ScottWhigham
That a weird name, "vook". They are welcome to make me an offer on
videobooks.com though :)

~~~
chancho
Just say it in your head with a Mexican accent.

